

The Power to Serve! - FreeBSD 10.2 - Get it while it's still hot... - datasmurf
https://www.freebsd.org/where.html

======
datasmurf
FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE Announcement

The FreeBSD Release Engineering Team is pleased to announce the availability
of FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE. This is the third release of the stable/10 branch,
which improves on the stability of FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE and introduces some
new features.

Some of the highlights:

    
    
        The resolvconf(8) utility has been updated to version 3.7.0, with improvements to protect DNS privacy.
    
        The ntp suite has been updated to version 4.2.8p3.
    
        A new rc(8) script, growfs, has been added, which will resize the root filesystem on boot if the /firstboot file exists.
    
        The Linux® compatibility version has been updated to support Centos™ 6 ports.
    
        The drm code has been updated to match Linux® version 3.8.13, allowing running multiple X servers simultaneously.
    
        Several enhancements and updates for improved FreeBSD/arm support.
    
        Several ZFS performance and reliability improvements.
    
        GNOME has been updated to version 3.14.2.
    
        KDE has been updated to version 4.14.3.
    
        And much more...
    

For a complete list of new features and known problems, please see the online
release notes and errata list, available at:

    
    
        https://www.FreeBSD.org/releases/10.2R/relnotes.html
    
        https://www.FreeBSD.org/releases/10.2R/errata.html
    

For more information about FreeBSD release engineering activities, please see:

    
    
        https://www.FreeBSD.org/releng/

